
Show HN: I built a way to consult for businesses and earn in your free time - parthi
https://getwisdomapp.com
======
parthi
Hi there, I'm the founder of Wisdom, a better way to consult in your spare
time. I often find myself browsing Instagram or Twitter in my free time or
answering surveys like Google Opinion Rewards - kind of a waste of time. It
struck me that there wasn't really an easy way for knowledge workers like
engineers, PMs, etc to monetize their downtime with all the valuable knowledge
they have. I built Wisdom to let people with highly sought after knowledge
help investors and businesses in their own time. Let me know if you have any
feedback or suggestions.

I'm initially focused on allowing investors like PE firms and VCs ask
questions, but am still learning more about who might be interested in asking
questions. If you have any suggestions for directions to explore, I'm all
ears!

------
masonic
I can't even get past the sign up. When I enter an email address and a
candidate password, it just says "Enter a valid email and password" (no
password rules are stated). It also doesn't trim trailing spaces, and when my
device's popup keyboard comes up, the page scrolls upward out of view.
(Manually trimming trailing spaces had no effect)

~~~
parthi
Thanks for pointing these out. Will fix. Firebase must have minimum password
requirements

------
XavierPladevall
This is a pretty cool idea! Wonder how much $$ can be made and whether it can
be a sustainable side income. Feels like a much better opportunity than
commoditized "gig economy" jobs. Best of luck(:

------
hitherescotty
I like the idea. I've signed up, verified my email, and provided all of my
details, but am still stuck on "Complete your profile to be approved"

~~~
parthi
Thanks for signing up! A member of our team will review your profile and
approve it if it's complete shortly

------
starblue123
This is neat, when will you be opening it up to other geographies?

I really think an alternative to GLG is needed.

------
ryanbozarth
Great idea! I've seen apps like this for consumer survey questions, but first
one aimed at knowledge workers.

------
artur_makly
nice chicken/egg problem!

\- "Ask Questions" should be Green \- "Answer Questions" should not be Red,
but rather a complementary color like Orange, Blue, Purple, or Pink ;-)

best of luck. What is your #1 method for getting Companies/Demand aware of
this?

~~~
parthi
Thanks for the feedback!

It's indeed a chicken and egg problem. Been direct selling to Associates at PE
firms/VCs/consulting firms. If you can deliver value there, lots of repeat
usage for each new deal/project they have. The biggest challenge here is that
incumbents like GLG provide white glove service and do a pretty decent job
already, even if not tech enabled. The hardest part of this business is
identifying the right people for a customer to talk to and onboarding them as
an expert.

Startups and enterprise using this tool for customer discovery or user
research is an interesting market but there seems to be less willingness to
pay for information and it's one off, not recurring.

------
Fragoel2
Nice but apparently it is not compatible with any of my 3 Android devices?
What are the requirements?

------
v0tary
Not available in Canada. Oh well.

~~~
parthi
Sorry. Just in the US now to make payments easier

------
jazzyjazzy
Is this a React Native app?

~~~
parthi
Yup

